# Craigslist won't Load



## tahoefamily (Jan 12, 2012)

I have had a problem with craigslist for two days now. I am usually on the site 4-6 times a day. Yesterday I was unable to load the page. Tried again today and encountered the same problem. All the other computers in the house are unable to load as well. Reset all routers and cleared the cache and history. Called Verizon Fios and it is not them. We did a ping and it stopped at above.net?? not sure what this means though. I have even plugged directly in from the router and still nothing. I am going crazy. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try a different DNS server, like 8.8.4.4.

Where does this link bring you:

http://208.82.238.129/about/sites/


----------



## tahoefamily (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm sorry I don't know what that means!


----------



## tahoefamily (Jan 12, 2012)

And the link you listed does not connect. Just a blank page.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Does the page have any text on it at all? What appears in the browser's address box?

Open a command window. Type:

ping craigslist.org <Enter>

What is the response?


----------



## tahoefamily (Jan 12, 2012)

No text and it says the site is taking too long to respond. The same address appears in the address box.


----------



## tahoefamily (Jan 12, 2012)

When i pinged it in network utilities it stops at a site called above.net?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Manually add the DNS servers to your network TCP/IP configuration as suggested above.


----------



## tahoefamily (Jan 12, 2012)

I have tried all of the suggestions and have not had any luck. Changing the DNS server manually did nothing. Anything else???


----------



## ClearyFamily (Jan 13, 2012)

I have not been able to get on the site either for 2-3 days now as well. I have a new MAC and use FIOS Verizon wireless as well. Says Safari cannot load page because the server where the page is located isn't responding. I think it is a craigs list issue.


----------



## tahoefamily (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok 5 days later and CL is back up and running on my computer! WEIRD


----------

